# Transalproute-Via Migra! Wer ist sie gefahren? Tipps/Infos!



## radon-biker-qlt (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben gerade mit der Planung für unsere Transalp (Via Migra) für 2011 begonnen
Da die besten Tipps und *aktuellen* Infos immer von den Bikern selbst kommen (Bücher sind nicht schlecht), frage ich Euch, wer ist die Tour dieses Jahr oder überhaupt schon gefahren?

Wir haben folgende Etappenziele im Moment definiert:
Start: www.mittenwald.de
- Etappe 1 Mittenwald Bahnhof  - Weerberg
  Info Übernachtungen: www.mittenwald.de , 
  Weerberg: www.silberregion-karwendel.at
- Etappe 2 Weerberg - Steinach am Brenner
  Info Übernachtungen: www.ginzling-dornauberg.at , 
  Steinach: www.wipptal.at
- Etappe 3 Steinach am Brenner - Vill
  Info Übernachtungen: www.rodeneck.net 
- Etappe 4 Vill - St. Kassian
  Info Übernachtungen: www.alta-badia.org 
- Etappe 5 St. Kassian - Alleghe
  Info Übernachtungen: www.dolomitistars.com
- Etappe 6 Alleghe - San Martino di Castrozza
  Info Übernachtungen: www.sanmartino.com
- Etappe 7 San Martino di Castrozza - Arsiè, Ortsteil Rocca
  Info Übernachtungen: www.arsie.com
Ziel:- Etappe 8 Arsiè, 
  Ortsteil Rocca - Asolo Altstadt
  Info Ort/Übernachtungen: www.asolo.it


Kennt jemand die Orte und hat Tipps für eine Übernachtung?
Wie war die Route dieses Jahr befahrbar?
Sonstiges
Vielen Dank für Eure Infos


----------



## dede (13. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt nicht DIE Via Migra, dazu sind die möglichen Varianten (deren es noch einige mehr als vom Ralf beschrieben werden gibt) viel zu zahlreich. Du müßtest zumindest eure angedachte Variante posten, damit man dir hier entsprechend vernünftige Auskünfte erteilen kann. Die Strecke/Etappenorte sind hier länglich bekannt, mit der SuFu findest du auch ganz bestimmt ausreichend Diskussionsgrundlagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

was meinst du unter Variante
Wir haben die Tour etwas geändert.
Das sind jetzt unsere Etappen:
Etappe 1 Teil 1 Mittenwald - Östl.Lamsenjoch

Etappe 1 Teil 2 Östl.Lamsenjoch  Weerberg



Etappe 2 Teil 1 Weerberg  Loas  Sidan  Penken

Etappe 2 Teil 2 Vorderlahnersbach - Breitlahner 



Etappe 3 Teil 1 Breitlahner  Fußendross

Etappe 3 Teil 2 Fußendross  Pfunderer Joch



Etappe 4 Teil 1 Vill / Zumis - Würzjoch

Etappe 4 Teil 2 Variante Kreuzjoch



Etappe 5 Teil 1 St. Kassian  Selva di Cadore (rot)

Etappe 5 Teil 2 Selva di Cadore  Alleghe



Etappe 6 Teil 1 Alleghe  Falcade (blau) dann Passo di Valles (rot)

Etappe 6 Teil 2 Passo di Valles  San Martino (rot)

Ist das keine Variante?


----------



## dede (3. Januar 2011)

was meinst du unter Variante

Es gibt nicht nur eine einzige Streckenführung (wenn du das Buch hast - aber auch auf der webpage -findest du bereits die von Ralf beschriebenen Varianten, die du ja hier auch entsprechend skizzierst (blau, rot etc.). Wir müßten eben genau "deine" Streckenwahl wissen, um sie konkret diskutieren zu können

Ist das keine Variante?[/QUOTE]

Doch, klar, genau das meinte ich damit  Was willst du genau zu dieser/deiner Variante wissen?


----------



## Dr.Sys (3. Januar 2011)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> ...Etappe 2 Teil 2 Vorderlahnersbach - Breitlahner
> 
> 
> Etappe 3 Teil 1 Breitlahner  Fußendross
> ...




Obacht!! Viele Planungshilfen, GPS-Tracks, etc. führen ab Ginzling auf der Hauptstraße weiter. Besser ist's im Ort über die Brücke und auf die rechte Bachseite (in Fahrtrichtung) zu fahren. Dort dann über Leitenhof und Rosshag, scharf links vorbei am Kraftwerksbau bis zur Einmündung auf die Hauptstraße kurz unterhalb vom Breitlahner zu fahren. Je nach Wetter und Tageszeit spart Ihr Euch damit rund 1000 überholende Autos, Busse etc..

Falls Ihr noch Dampf habt, kurbelt für die Übernachtung weiter bis zur Dominikushütte direkt am Speicher. Nette Wirtsleute, gutes Essen und ein TOP-Panorama beim Absacker auf der Terrasse 

Breitlahner ist aber auch ne sehr gute Adresse für Alpencrosser.



radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Etappe 3 Teil 2 Fußendross  Pfunderer Joch
> 
> 
> ...




Wollt Ihr aufm Pfundererjoch biwakieren?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Januar 2011)

dede schrieb:


> was meinst du unter Variante
> 
> Es gibt nicht nur eine einzige Streckenführung (wenn du das Buch hast - aber auch auf der webpage -findest du bereits die von Ralf beschriebenen Varianten, die du ja hier auch entsprechend skizzierst (blau, rot etc.). Wir müßten eben genau "deine" Streckenwahl wissen, um sie konkret diskutieren zu können
> 
> Ist das keine Variante?



Doch, klar, genau das meinte ich damit  *Was willst du genau zu dieser/deiner Variante wissen?[/QUOTE]*

Ob jemand bei den jeweiligen Etappenzielen einen Tipp für die Unterkunft hat und sonstige Tipps.


Danke Dr. Sys
Den Tipp werden wir mit einbeziehen.
Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht da zu übernachten, warum nicht.
Hast du einen Tipp?


Ich danke Euch


----------



## dede (5. Januar 2011)

So wie ich deine Routenplanung interpretiere willst du stets im Tal übernachten?! Dann kommt's natürlich stark drauf an wieviel deine Reisekasse bereit ist für die Übernachtung auszuspucken. In Orten wie Alleghe, St. Kassian oder San Martino di Castrozza kannst du von ** bis zum ***** Nobelschuppen quasi alles buchen.
Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in meinen Augen:
Rodeneck: Rodeneggerhof (direkt am Schloß, unbedingt HP nehmen!)
St. Kassian: Hotel Störes (oder aber wenn's mal richtig genial werden soll das Lagacio Ressort, das man sich außerhalb der Hauptsaison u.U. schon leisten kann)
Alleghe: Bike-Klassiker ist natürlich das Hotel Alleghe (Besitzer Silvano Rudatis ist DER Bike-Promoter schlechthin in der Gegend)
Breitlahner ist ein Transalpklassiker aber wie oben bereits geschrieben gibt's an der deutlich schöner gelegenen Dominikushütte seit letzem Jahr eine neue Pächterfamilie, die den Laden richtig auf Vordermann gebracht haben soll und Bikern sehr positiv gegnüber eingestellt sind.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (5. Januar 2011)

dede schrieb:


> So wie ich deine Routenplanung interpretiere willst du stets im Tal übernachten?! Dann kommt's natürlich stark drauf an wieviel deine Reisekasse bereit ist für die Übernachtung auszuspucken. In Orten wie Alleghe, St. Kassian oder San Martino di Castrozza kannst du von ** bis zum ***** Nobelschuppen quasi alles buchen.
> Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in meinen Augen:
> Rodeneck: Rodeneggerhof (direkt am Schloß, unbedingt HP nehmen!)
> St. Kassian: Hotel Störes (oder aber wenn's mal richtig genial werden soll das Lagacio Ressort, das man sich außerhalb der Hauptsaison u.U. schon leisten kann)
> ...




Hi dede,

dass ist die momentane Planung.
Die Etappen/Etappenziele habe ich aus dem Via Migra Buch.
Bist du die Tour schon gefahren?
Die Übernachtungskosten soll bei 45  +- 5  liegen.
Wenn du Tipps für Übernachtung auf dem Berg (Berghütten) hast - immer her damit.
Eine/Zwei Hüttenübernachtung/en würde ich gerne mit einbeziehen

Danke schon mal für die Tipps 
Werde ich auf jeden Fall einbeziehen.

Fahre das Erste mal eine Transalp, daher bin ich noch unerfahren


----------



## dede (7. Januar 2011)

Bist du die Tour schon gefahren?

Alle Einzelabschnitte (in verschiedensten Kombinationen) und in zwei abgeÃ¤nderten Varianten auch komplett. Die Transalp als solche ist Klasse, wenn auch als Einstiegstransalp fÃ¼r Novizen nicht ganz ohne!!!)

Die Ãbernachtungskosten soll bei 45 â¬ +- 5 â¬ liegen.

AuÃerhalb der Hauptsaison dÃ¼rftet ihr damit auf jeden Fall auskommen, ich nehm mal an es soll (zumindest teilw.) mit HP sprich Abendessen sein?!?

Wenn du Tipps fÃ¼r Ãbernachtung auf dem Berg (BerghÃ¼tten) hast - immer her damit.

Wenn eure Etappenplanung so bleibt wie du sie skizziert hast bieten sich natÃ¼rlich die LamsenjochhÃ¼tte (tolle Lage vor einem "dolomitenÃ¤hnlichen" Felsamphitheater) und/oder eine Ãbernachtung auf der Rodenecker Alm (alle HÃ¼tten empfehlenswert, KreuzwiesenhÃ¼tte die wohl urigste aber auch mit dem geringsten Komfortlevel) an. Sehr beliebt bei Bikern und lohnenswert auch die MaurerberghÃ¼tte, die aber bereits ein wenig weiter auf der Strecke liegt.
"Auf dem Weg" nach Alleghe dann (u.a.) noch die AverauhÃ¼tte (letztes Jahr runderneuert, auch die Ã¼ble Schotterpiste hoch ist ein wenig planiert worden, so daÃ man da jetzt teilw. ganz vernÃ¼nftig fahren kann). Statt San Martino di Castrozza wÃ¼rde ich oben am PaÃ schlafen (z.B. Capanna Cervino kurz nach/unter der Baita Segantini) => gÃ¼nstiger und mit sensationellen SonnenuntergÃ¤ngen vor der Pala wenn ihr GlÃ¼ck habt (dort sollte man aber reservieren!!). Wie geht's dann weiter? In San Martino wird ja wohl kaum das Ende der Tour sein, oder?!?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (9. Januar 2011)

Hi dede,

die Hütten habe ich mir im Web angesehen.
Das liest sich ganz gut
Wir werde prüfen, wie die ein oder andere Hütte als Übernachtung wir einbeziehen kann.
Leider müssen wir die Tour in San Martino abbrechen, da wir nur eine Woche zur Verfügung haben

Vielen Dank für die Tipps
Wenn dir noch etwas einfällt, kannst du es ja gerne mir hier mitteilen.


----------



## dede (10. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr fahrtechnisch und konditionell so drauf seid, aber für eine erste (Anfänger)Transalp habt ihr euch da ein ziemliches Pensum auferlegt!
Wenn ihr noch ein wneig mehr Zeit investieren wollt (was ja angesichts eurer 7 Tages-Beschränkung eher mal nicht der Fall sein dürfte) würde ich nach dem Hochalmsattel respektive dem KLeinen Ahornboden noch den "Schlenker" über die Falkenhütte und die Laliderer Reiß'n rüber in die Eng dranhängen (landschaftich spektakulär aber technisch nicht ganz einfach, kostet Körner und beinhaltet auch ne Schiebepassage). Der Abschnitt ist beim Ralf nicht skizziert!
Wie fahrt ihr denn nach Alleghe rein? Falls ihr über San Vito/Pescul hoch zum Fernazzakamm kurbelt würde ich ehrlich gesagt die Variante über Rovinei und die alten Grenzwege zum Col de Flam vorziehen (es gibt noch nen netten kleinen Abschlußtrail zu dem Schwefelquellen im oberen Cordevoletal, der ebenfalls nicht im Buch drin ist). Wenn ihr dann die Alleghetrails noch fahren wollt empfehl ich einfach die Seilbahn in Alleghe zum Col dei Baldo hochzunehmen - insgesamt erspart das ein paar (wenig spannende) Hm und erhöht den Fahrspaß nochmal zusätzlich..... Wie wollt ihr von Rodeneck hoch zur Rodenecker Alm? Shuttlen oder fahren? Eigtl. ist der schönste Zugang nicht im Buch drin: dazu einfach weiter wie in einer Variante beschrieben bis zum Kreuzstöckl und dann von dort (quasi hinten rum) hoch zum Zumisparkplatz......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hit (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi radon-biker-qlt!

Seid ihr die Tour dieses Jahr gefahren? Wenn ja, wäre es super wenn du einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht posten könntest. Ganz kurz, positives und negatives.
Wir wollen nächstes Jahr die Via Migra fahren, und sammeln so langsam die Infos für unsere Variante zusammen.

Thx, und Grüße
Alex


----------



## jonnn (9. Januar 2012)

hallo radon-biker-qlt, hallo Hit,
das würde mich auch sehr interessieren, ich beginne ebenfalls so langsam mit der Planung und ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht wäre bestimmt sehr hilfreich

schöne Grüße


----------



## derwolf1509 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sind im Juli auch auf der Via Migra unterwegs. Wir werden an einem Tag noch die Abfahrt vom Col die Bladi runter nach Alleghe mitnehmen. Übernachtung im Hotel Alleghe. Am nächsten Tag geht es wie im Buch beschrieben nach San Martino di Castrozza. Jedoch wollen wir über das Val Civetta fahren. Ist diese Variante schon jemand gefahren? Wie kommt man morgens am besten weider hoch auf den Col dei Baldi? Lift?

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## derwolf1509 (3. Mai 2015)

Hier noch die ganze Route:

Tag1: Ausserweerger --> Geiseljoch --> Vorderlahnersbach -->Ghf. Breitlahner
Tag2: Ghf. Breitlahner --> Pfitscherjoch --> Fußendross --> Pfunderer Joch --> Pfunders --> Rodeneck
Tag3: Rodeneck --> Zumis (Bus) --> Glittner Joch --> Würzjoch -->Göma --> Juvel --> Badia --> Heiligkreuz Hospiz --> St. Kassian
Tag4: St. Kassian -->Falzerego -->Forc. Averau --> Masonadie --> Colle S. Lucia --> Pescul -->Col dei Vial --> Alleghe
Tag5: Alleghe --> Col dei Baldi (Lift??) --> Col Rean --> Sella die Relsa --> Cencenigh -->Falcade --> Rif. Le Buse --> Passo Valles -->Passo die Rolle --> San Martina di Castrozza
Tag6: San Martina di Castrozza --> Forc. Valsord --> Zortea --> Gobbera --> Monte Totoga Bunker --> Arsie
Tag7: Arsie --> Monte Cismon --> Monte Pertica --> Monte Grappa --> Crespano del Grappa

Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## baraber (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo 'Wolf',

Tolle Route !!

Meinst Du mit dem Val Civetta die Civetta-Querung auf dem 1er-wanderweg oder
hinter der Civetta vorbei ?
Die Erstere kenne ich, zu allem anderen in der Ecke kann Dir Dede garantiert 
Jedes Weglein beschreiben !!

Erkundigt Euch mal mitdem Bus zur Rodenegger Alm !!
Da sind schon Einige aufgelaufen. Der Ralf Glaser meint in seinem Buch 
Einen Shuttletransport. - Die normalen Linienbusse nahmen keine Bikes mit !!
( Stand vor 3 Jahren )
Ist definitif eine Nachforschung wert, da ca 1000 zusätzliche hm.

Gruss vom baraber


----------



## derwolf1509 (3. Mai 2015)

Hi Baraber,

danke für die info. Wir haben für die Strecke nach Zumis schon ein Shuttle gebucht. Aber dennoch danke für den Tip. 

Wir wollen die Civetta Querung am Lago di Coldai vorbei machen. Ist das der 1er Weg? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergBua (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo der mit dem Wolf radelt,

die Nummer kenne ich nicht, aber der Weg über Refugio ...Baldi (Schiebestrecke) zum Col Baldi  ist ausgeschildert und nicht zu verfehlen. Ab den Col Baldi kann man wieder radeln. Am Col di negro nicht, auch wenn es noch so verlockend ist, die Querung unterhalb der Wand über die Schuttreisen machen, sondern die Senke rüber zum col de rean ausfahren. Bei schönen Wetter eine traumhafte Strecke. Ist halt nix für Forststrassenfahrer. Leider kenne ich vom Rif Vazzoller keine bessere Alternative zur Forststrasse (oder soll man Schuttstrasse) sagen.





Von Col de Negro Richtung Col de Rean 

 
Im Blick Col Coldai


----------



## derwolf1509 (4. Mai 2015)

Hi BergBua,

danke für die Info.
Derzeit ist die ROTE Strecke geplant. Wie ich deiner Beschreibung entnehme empfiehlst du aber die BLAUE Alternativ zu nehmen, da die Querung an der Wand entlang mit dem Bike nicht zu machen ist. Richtig?

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## BergBua (4. Mai 2015)

Ja genau. Es sieht so verlockend aus. Ein Handtuchbreiter Pfad, mit keinem Höhenverlust, an der Wand entlang. Am Anfang hat man noch Ehrgeiz sich Schotter zu radeln, aber irgendwann schiebt man, schieben ist aber kein Problem, da er Weg an sich sehr leicht ist, deshalb ist ja so verlockend.
Zudem ist der Blick von der blauen Variante noch eindrucksvoller, weil diese tolle  Wand (da kommt der alteKletterer zum Vorschein) besser wirkt, nicht zu weit weg, so das d Dimensionen noch wirken, nicht zu nah um die Dimensionen zu verlieren.


----------



## baraber (4. Mai 2015)

... Ich hätte jetzt eher von der 'unteren' Route abgeraten  (unter Vorbehalt !)
Ich die Schotterreisse oben nur vom Anschauen ! Ich habe den 
uneren, also den markierten Wanderweg genommen und hab mich für
Die Entscheidung verflucht !!
Das war schon ganz schön viel Schleppen und schieben!
(Zumindest für mich )
Damals hat mich ein Wanderer im gemütlichen Tempo auf dem oberen Weg überholt 
Der Blick auf die Wand ist allerdings klasse !!
Überhaupt landschaftlich und panoramatechnisch top !!!

@BergBua :bist Du schon beide Varianten gefahren ??


----------



## BergBua (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
Das erste mal habe ich obere Variante gewählt und es hat mich witzigerweise am Col Rean einer über die unter Variante  "eingeholt". Der hat wohl nur 1/8, 1/10 oder noch weniger meiner Zeit benötigt. Anderseits zählt das nicht, weil der war mit seiner cc-Feile im Rennmodus und war auch technisch erstklassig. Die obere Variante wird durchaus empfohlen, so ist es nicht. Der obere Weg ist zum gehen unschwierig mit wenig auf und ab.

Die untere Variante ist sicherlich anstrengender, weil wegen den, weis nicht zusätzlichen 250hm (müsste ich nachschauen).  

Was ist fahrbarer? Hängt wohl von den vorlieben ab, aber beides ist keine Forststrasse. Und das ist der Punkt bei dem ich mich wieder für die untere entscheiden würde. Will ich Flow, dann radle ich woanders. An der oberen Variante bis du so nah an der Wand dran, das der Eindruck der Dimension verloren geht, wie im Kino. Und das macht meiner Meinung Val Civetta und später die Torres aus. Leider habe ich keine Bilder von unten, weil die Kamera sich damals verabschiedet hat. Von der oberen Variante habe ich nur Bilder von den Cols aus, die die Wand zeigen, weil mittendrin könntes genauso gut einen Stein mit Zoom fotografieren.

Würde ich es nochmal machen, dann würde ich sogar am Rif oberhalb Col de Rean übernachten und Val Civetta so timen, das ich bei Sonnenuntergang unten an der Wand entlang wandern würde. Bisher habe ich sie leider nur aus der Ferne leuchten gesehen. Aber ob man das einen Alpencrosser beim erstenmal in der alpinen Umgebung empfehlen soll?

Was man bei der Schuttreisen nicht vergessen darf, das dort immer wieder Steine einschlagen.

Mfg, Bergbua

Mann ist cloud flare auf mtb.news zum kotzen


----------



## SchrottRox (4. Mai 2015)

2012 haben wir auch die obere Variante gewählt. Ich fand sie gar nicht sooo schlecht. Da waren andere Abschnitte noch weniger zu fahren, allerdings haben wir auch mehr die technischeren Varianten gewählt und da kann es zeitmäßig ganz schön eng werden. Die Wegbeschaffenheit ist nicht gerade als flowig zu bezeichnen 
Guggst Du hier ab ca. 21:20 da sieht man den Weg:


----------



## derwolf1509 (4. Mai 2015)

Hi SchrottRox,

danke für den Film. Macht echt Lust auf die Tour. Wie seit ihr damals hoch auf den Col di Baldi gekommen? War das mit den Seilbahnen von Alleghe aus kein Problem?

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## baraber (5. Mai 2015)

.. die Seilbahn nimmt Bikes mit !!
Alleghe ist ziemlich gut auf Biker eingestellt.
Das Problem ist  nur manchmal die kurze Sommer-Saison
in den Italienischen Tälern. ( ab ca. Mitte Juli bis Anf. Sept. ?? )
http://dolomitistars.dolomiti.org/index.cfm/veranstaltungen/apertura-estiva-skicivetta-deu/

habe auf die Schnelle nur die Angaben vom letzten Jahr gefunden !

Gruß  baraber


----------



## SchrottRox (5. Mai 2015)

Hi Wolf,

wie baraber schon sagt - ABSOLUT kein Problem! An sämtlichen Lifts die wir genutzt hatten war freundliches, hilfsbereites Personal. Die befestigen das Bike am Lift und drücken es dir wieder, oben angekommen, in die Hand. Wir waren echt begeistert...

Grüße,
Al


----------



## baraber (5. Mai 2015)

hallo SchrottRox,

Sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, die obere Variante !

Schönes 'Filmchen' ! 
Aber fast schon Abendfüllend !!
schleppt ihr das ganze Dosenbier über die Berge ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (5. Mai 2015)

Das Dosenbier fand ichbauch grandios! Respekt dafür....;-)


----------



## st-bike (5. Mai 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hi Wolf,
> 
> wie baraber schon sagt - ABSOLUT kein Problem! An sämtlichen Lifts die wir genutzt hatten war freundliches, hilfsbereites Personal. Die befestigen das Bike am Lift und drücken es dir wieder, oben angekommen, in die Hand. Wir waren echt begeistert...
> 
> ...


Kleine Ergänzung von mir
Beim Lift zum rif. Le buse hat sich einer unserer Teilnehmer verletzt weil das Personal nicht ordnungsgemäß gearbeitet hat. Wir mussten zu früh in den Sessel einsteigen. Dann dürfte der sicherheitsbügel noch nicht runter geklappt werden. Bei mir und meiner Frau kein Problem beim dritten hat sich der Bügel dann verhakt, ist gebrochen und hat ihm das Bein aufgeschlitzt. Gut das unser vierter erste Hilfe leisten konnte. Das Personal war hilflos. Ergo war die Tour für alle zu Ende. Also bitte vorsichtig dort und aufpassen damit eure Tour gut endet.


----------



## SchrottRox (5. Mai 2015)

baraber schrieb:


> schleppt ihr das ganze Dosenbier über die Berge ???



Ja müssen wir, weil der Abstand der Hütten teilweise inakzeptabel ist. Ohne Treibstoff kein Vortrieb . Aber im Ernst, wir hocken halt lieber mal irgendwo an einer schönen Stelle als in den Hütten und das ist uns das Mehrgepäck Wert.

@st-bike: das ist mehr als bitter! Es kann also auch ganz anders laufen...


----------

